# Aquarium/tank vs. zoo med/Exo terrarium



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been looking around, mostly in the beginners sections, but haven't really seen anything regarding this. If there is another post somewhere, sorry for repeating the question.

I'm interested in some vents and have been doing some research so I know I'd need more height vs. length. Is it better to go with an aquarium, or a zoo med/ exo terrarium? Are there any pros and cons to the choice or is it mostly personal preference?


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

First off... Welcome to the addiction. 

In short to answer your question i would go with an exoterra but thats just me. They are clean looking, the front opening doors make it easy for feeding or getting into the enclosure, and they are easily modified to be fruit fly proof.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm a fan of exo-terras.










That pic was taken about a minute after misting - notice no condensation. There's the exo vent below the door, and about a 1.5'' vent across the top front.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

After I bought my first Exo-terra I never bought another aquarium for frogs again. (However I did switch to Zoomeds based on my preference for having the single door) Having the opening front doors makes life so much easier, especially if you want to put them on a rack system. I admit that you can convert aquariums to verts and such with front opening doors but once you get it all done, and if you do a clean job, the price starts creeping up to where you would have bough an exo or zoomed for in the first place. Go with them and you won’t regret it.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The size of the tank you wish to have also makes a difference. If you want a larger viv, you will need an aquarium.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Those 10 gallon and 20 gallon conversion kits are pretty cool too!


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Conversion Kits – Jungle Box

Sorry, forgot to put that..


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

jeeperrs said:


> The size of the tank you wish to have also makes a difference. If you want a larger viv, you will need an aquarium.


I think Exo Terra Makes larger tanks. Also GlassCages makes custom Exo terra look a like and they are really fair on prices


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I like aquariums, imo. I think that aquariums are a little cheaper and I always go cheap cuz I need the cheapest stuff I an get cuz I'm only a 15 year old kid who has a summer job but not winter  ha so I have to make my money last through the winter. This is all just my opinion though, the exoterra do seem nicer though.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

Constantly check Craigs list you can find exos at cheap prices


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> I like aquariums, imo. I think that aquariums are a little cheaper and I always go cheap cuz I need the cheapest stuff I an get cuz I'm only a 15 year old kid who has a summer job but not winter  ha so I have to make my money last through the winter. This is all just my opinion though, the exoterra do seem nicer though.


It is great to hear young people who are responsible ha-ha  Ok, back to the topic........


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I have both exo-terra and aquariums. The only con with aquariums is the condensation on glass. Exo-terras are great because of the little to no condensation on the glass as well as the amazing excess into the viv that they provide. I personally love that the exos are split glass as opposed to zoomeds single pane. From all the other froggers I've talked to most of them agree with me that exo-terras are the way. They seem to have a much better latch system to compared to zoomeds.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

Leidig said:


> I have both exo-terra and aquariums. The only con with aquariums is the condensation on glass. Exo-terras are great because of the little to no condensation on the glass as well as the amazing excess into the viv that they provide. I personally love that the exos are split glass as opposed to zoomeds single pane. From all the other froggers I've talked to most of them agree with me that exo-terras are the way. They seem to have a much better latch system to compared to zoomeds.


Also with the zoo meds being one huge door, thumbnails can escape easier if you have to open it up too reach in. Exo's you can pick a side while you have the other half shut while you reach in.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Leidig said:


> I have both exo-terra and aquariums. The only con with aquariums is the condensation on glass. Exo-terras are great because of the little to no condensation on the glass as well as the amazing excess into the viv that they provide. I personally love that the exos are split glass as opposed to zoomeds single pane. From all the other froggers I've talked to most of them agree with me that exo-terras are the way. They seem to have a much better latch system to compared to zoomeds.


I am not putting down the exos but in my opinion the zoomeds look much nicer. One thing that I noticed is the portion of glass below the vent is shorter on the zoomeds. On the 24" tanks this doesn't matter much but on the 18" exo I have it kinda cuts down on the viewable space. Also, I hear a lot about latches failing on zoomeds, but I have never had any trouble with them, and that is going on over 2 years. My guess is people are breaking them by trying to open them with just one hand, which you cannot do successfully. I do wish that they came in the larger sizes like the exos, but I don’t ever see that happening based on the design. Just my thoughts....


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I can only speak for aquariums and exo terras, but exo terras are great.

You can make about anything work but with hoe much work and money. In the end I have tried a few things over the years and exo terras have been by far the easiest to covert into PDF ready habitats. Little effort and they vent a lot better than aquariums.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

kyle1745 said:


> I can only speak for aquariums and exo terras, but exo terras are great.
> 
> You can make about anything work but with hoe much work and money. In the end I have tried a few things over the years and exo terras have been by far the easiest to covert into PDF ready habitats. Little effort and they vent a lot better than aquariums.


I completely agree. Well put.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I use Zoomed. They are cheaper than exo's and I prefer the single pane window. In my opinion they just looker nicer than regular aquariums.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Doesnt the front Exo-Terra vent have to be fly-proofed thus rendering it useless for ventilation? What about the slight crack between the doors? And the top screen, can flies get through the mesh?


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Arrynia said:


> Doesnt the front Exo-Terra vent have to be fly-proofed thus rendering it useless for ventilation? What about the slight crack between the doors? And the top screen, can flies get through the mesh?


some screen takes care of the front vent, you can use tubing cut with a slit or i use these from work (Staples Slide-Grip Report Covers | Staples®) the plastic piece (we have black) that holds this all together looks like its ment to be on the front of an exo, top screen is always replaced with glass for me to help keep humidity up


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I use both... Front opening stuff makes life SO much easier than reaching thru the top.

Even front conversion kits often end up MORE expensive than a ZooMed. (20G high aquarium $30-$40 + conversion kit ~$27 + shipping both + silicone + time) 
Whereas a 12X12X18 ZooMed of similar size = $50.00

The vent under the glass in a ZooMed terrarium isn't open enough for most flies to escape and the gaps between the glass is VERY small... The top has a couple spots for wires - but electrical tape covers that easily. 

My vote is for ZooMed - Although I don't have experience with Exo - I'd imagine it's very similar.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I would love to use a Zoomed instead but none of the local pet stores carries them, only Exo's.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Arrynia said:


> I would love to use a Zoomed instead but none of the local pet stores carries them, only Exo's.


Check with some of the larger chains. (I can't believe I am advocating this??) Petco has carried them for a while, and my local Petsmart is even carrying them now instead of Exos.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I did, but the closest Petco is like 2.5 hours drive for me. Not sure if I want to make that kind of drive.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Arrynia said:


> I did, but the closest Petco is like 2.5 hours drive for me. Not sure if I want to make that kind of drive.


If you are not opposed to having it shipped try thatpetplace.com. Right now there is a $5.99 flat rate on shipping, including oversized items. I have had three shipped through them with no damage. (knock on wood)


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

i just ordered a zoomed 18x18x18 from here Pet Supplies, Pet Accessories, & Pet Toys For Your Dog, Cat, Bird, Reptile, Fish or Small Pet free shipping


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i currently have all three in use. all have advantages and disadvantages that have been covered pretty good here. i had heard about the bad latches on the zoo meds. i recently bought a zoo med and two exo's from a person on craigslist. the zoo med's latch was half broken,( which wasn't brought to my attention before i drove a couple hours to pick them up). i simply called zoo med and they had a new latch assembly to me in less than three days. excellent customer service in my opinion and in my experiences. that goes a long way with me. 

AG


----------



## Steph_vet (Feb 9, 2010)

What about the ENT ones? They look really cleverly designed but i understand its hard to get hold of them outside Germany and its border countries.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

MeiKVR6 said:


> I use both... Front opening stuff makes life SO much easier than reaching thru the top.
> 
> Even front conversion kits often end up MORE expensive than a ZooMed. (20G high aquarium $30-$40 + conversion kit ~$27 + shipping both + silicone + time)
> Whereas a 12X12X18 ZooMed of similar size = $50.00


I'm certainly biased, but as far as bang for your buck, I'd say for rack setups it's cheaper to go conversions. A 12 x 12 x 18 zoo med is closer in volume to a 10g (10 x 12 x 19), so; $15 x 4 for the tanks, plus $24 x 4 for the kits, plus ~ $12 in shipping, and a $5 tube of silicone comes to $173 vs. $200 or more for the equivalent in exos/zoo meds which will probably require some modification for darts.


----------

